
Show HN: Corbie – Random daily lessons on general knowledge delivered via email - gohighbrow
http://www.thecorbie.com/
======
mind_heist
This is a really neat idea ! So , how do you plan to built the knowledge base
? Are you manually curating them ?

And are you using something like mail chimp to send out the emails ?

